# Votre iPad



## n.andre (31 Août 2010)

15 jours après l'achat de mon iPad. Il arrive parfois que l'écran de mon iPad perd du jus, comme-ci il change de contraste. Ce n'est pas nuisible cependant, ça m'inquiète.

Dans plusieurs contexte : Qu'il soit branche ou non, avec ou sans l'auto-luminosité. Toujours la même chose.

Avez-vous ce problème ?


----------



## monkeymia (31 Août 2010)

cela arrive parfois qu'un produit apple et une panne...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------

"aie"


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

Bonsoir !

Je te propose une chose: restaure ton iPad depuis iTunes. Si ça ne change rien à ton problème, je te conseille d'aller voir ton APR ou Apple Store le plus proche et de leur expliquer le problème. Il se peut que cet iPad soit défectueux.
Le remplacement se fera évidemment sans aucun frais. 

À bientôt !


----------

